# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ميلاد منقد البشرية وشهداء الكرامة

## شواطئ شوق

(ميلاد منقدالبشرية وشهداء)ميلاد خير البشر ودماء تنزفة القطيف وعوام بُكاء وعويل ،دموع تجري ،وحزن عم البلاد وخيم على الشيعة الجعفريةالانوار تتساطع وشهداء تقع على ارض الوطنتدفع عن الظلم والجورإلى متى ياحجة الله ؟نزف شهيد وراى شهيد القلوب تتفجرحتى السماء تنزف دموعها دماءإلى متى يافرج الله يابن الحسن؟شباب في ريعان العمرمتفتحت الازهار تروح والدماء تغرق عوام والقطيف واحسرتاه عليك ياوطن الشهداءسعادة ونورولكن فاجعة عظيمة على قلوب المحبينجمال الشهادة تنيروجوهم المشرقة إلى جنان الخلد والفردوس    ايام و ساعات وثواني تمرونحن في عذابوحزن يخيم على الفؤاد الحزين آه آه آه000يوم الخميس منير الميداني ويوم الجمعة زهير آل سعيد شمعة خلف شمعة تطفيها الاعداءنهنئ بالشهادة  أم نعزي الاهل ونصبرهم شهداء الكرامة والحق تزف إلى الجنان ،وحور العين ميلاد وشهادة يالها من سعادة ابدية نبع قلبي وفيض قلمي بالحزن والآلام جمرة تتشتعل في جوارحي بالحرقة والدموعآه آه آه على شباب الحسين الاكبروالقاسم في ريعان الشباب هانحن نقدم شهدائنا قربان إلى نبينا  محمد المصطفى والامام الصادق  18/3/1433هـالفاتحة إلى ارواح الشهداء السعداءمن أول شهيد على آخر شهيد

----------

